# The Real Cost of Home Improvement



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

I hope that you post a new picture with the improvements.


----------



## JBH (Feb 17, 2017)

The "Stone veneer" item kind of jumps out at me as I've never seen this kind of task listed in a "home improvement ROI" list before. Also, I know what stone veneer is, but in what context/application is "stone veneer" a high ROI improvement? Applying it to it a fireplace mantel? To an exterior hardscaping project? To the entire exterior of a house? The chart gives no clue. So I'd drop it from the list.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2018)

B.Johnson said:


> I hope that you post a new picture with the improvements.


I've showed the artist all the areas where members in this thread thought that the infographic could use some work - any revisions will be posted to this thread for comparison!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2018)

JBH said:


> The "Stone veneer" item kind of jumps out at me as I've never seen this kind of task listed in a "home improvement ROI" list before. Also, I know what stone veneer is, but in what context/application is "stone veneer" a high ROI improvement? Applying it to it a fireplace mantel? To an exterior hardscaping project? To the entire exterior of a house? The chart gives no clue. So I'd drop it from the list.


True - stone veneering by itself is pretty obscure seeing as it has so many different applications (water table vs. walls vs. bathroom vs. etc.) 

Thank you for the feedback JBH


----------

